# [gelöst]python-skript-treiber kann nicht initialisier werden

## Christian99

Hallo, ich habe ein Plasmoid (Veromix, für PulseAudio-lautstärkereglung) installiert, das nicht mehr geht. die ersten paar tage ging es, danach kam nach dem anmelden statt des plasmoids die Meldung: "Diese Objekt kann aus folgenden Grund nicht erzeugt werden: python-skript-treiber für veromix kann nicht initialisiert werden". Ich wüsste nicht was ich da geändert habe, dass es nicht mehr geht jetzt. Definitiv hab ich nichts an plasma-workspace/plasma-runtime geändert.

Sonst hab ich im Internet nur gefunden, dass man die plasma python engine oder so ähnlich installieren soll. das einzige in der richtung was ich gefunden hab bei gentoo ist plasma-workspace mit python useflag, was ich aber habe.

ich hab auch veromix schon deinstalliert/installiert (über miniprogramme hinzufügen-> neue miniprogramme installieren), hat aber nicht geholfen.

kann mir jemand sagen, was ich sonst noch machen kann? hat plasma irgendwo eine logdatei, in die ich mal einen Blick werfen kann?

Schöne Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Mon Feb 08, 2010 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi!

Also abgesehen davon das Veromix -A Pulseaudio volume control noch im Alpha  Stadium ist, warnt der Autor(?) davor:

 *Quote:*   

> Veromix will crash plasma-desktop at least on logout. 

 

Was ich mal probieren würde, wäre das Programm zu beenden und versuchen es von einer Terminal mit python manuell zu starten um vielleicht eine ausführlichere Fehlermeldung zu bekommen, warum etwas nicht geladen werden kann.

Leider kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen wo KDE diese plasmoid's speichert. Ich schau nachher mal zuhause ob da ein Verzeichnis finde. Sonst kannst dir auch das Programm bei kde-look.org runterladen.

Grüße

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> Veromix will crash plasma-desktop at least on logout. 

 

das weiß ich, ist aber nicht mein Problem.  :Smile:  es ging ja mal, und da ist mir nichts dergleichen aufgefallen.

ich hab jetzt unter ~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-veromix-plasmoid.desktop eine desktop-datei gefunden, ich nehme an, hieraus wird der Eintrag in der Liste "miniprogramm hinzufügen" erzeugt und unter ~/.kde4/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/veromix-plasmoid/contents/code hab ich main.py gefunden, auf die auch der vorherige Desktopeintrag zeigt.

Ausführen von python main.py bringt:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "main.py", line 41, in <module>

    from PyKDE4.plasma import Plasma

RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v6.0 but the PyKDE4.plasma module requires API v5.0
```

also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe müsste das PyKDE4 mit der passenden sip-version neu kompiliert werden. sip hab ich am 1.2. geupdated, was zeitmäßig ungefähr hinkommen könnte. Also werd ich das jetzt mal neu bauen.

Aber noch ne blöde Frage: gibts dafür nicht revdep-rebuild?

EDIT: mit zusätlichen ab- und wieder anmelden bei kde hats funktioniert. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. wundert mich nur, dass das nicht von revdep-rebuild erkannt wurde. ich dachte das ist genua für solche sachen da...

----------

## lituxer

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.
> 
>  * Compilation and optimization of Python modules for Python 2.6 ...                                                                                                         
> 
>  * When updating sip, you usually need to recompile packages that
> ...

 

Deswegen funktioniert revdep-rebuild nicht.

----------

## Christian99

ahja, da sollte ich doch mal genauer solche sachen lesen  :Smile: 

----------

